# Princess Auto in Calgary Moving



## CalgaryPT (Feb 1, 2017)

More of an FYI, but I was at PA in Calgary (Hopewell Place location) this AM and one of the staff told me they were moving within the year. Their new place will be off off Country Hills and Deerfoot. Larger store, bigger warehouse. Apparently they outgrew the warehouse almost as soon as they were in there.

Jeeeze...I remember when they were on 32 Ave, down from PMS Hobby. That's how ancient I am.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats when they had the interesting stuff that you could cobble together now its going towards Can Tire!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh dear. Tom you sound like me. Maybe we can get a group discount on therapy. 

I miss those old days (of PA on 32nd...not therapy).


----------



## PeterT (Feb 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> down from PMS Hobby. That's how ancient I am.


Its been 'PM' Hobbies for a long time The 'S' was deemed offensive a few decades go  But I knew exactly what you meant! When I was a kid they had a shoebox store in North Hill mall. 3 sections, models, cameras & crafts. each had about 10 feet of counter space & shelves. That's how ancient I am.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 1, 2017)

Ha ha ha. You are correct. They dropped the S about the same time Kentucky Fried Chicken became KFC, Bank of Montreal became BMO and hamburgers became sandwiches. 

ok. Now I'm officially depressed.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 2, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 2, 2017)

I frequented PM(S) at North Hill mall and PA at 32nd ave, and even bought a lathe from Busy Bee in 1981 - from Richmond.  Now I feel really old!  Love that discount therapy!


----------



## JohnW (Feb 3, 2017)

Ah, but for real PA withdrawal try moving here from Winnipeg in the 80's. I was used to shopping at the original PA mother-ship, where PA surplus was a large warehouse of its own beside the PA store. The PA here only had an isle dedicated to a few surplus items. It was a sad transition. I'm not old enough to have shopped at the original store on Princess Avenue though.


----------



## JohnW (Feb 3, 2017)

I understand how offensive it was to be driving along in the winter and seeing the PMS sign. It instantly triggered me and made me sad as I thought about my Parked Motorcycle Syndrome. In fact, I am now sad as I look at the snow falling and am reminded that the cure is still a couple of months away.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 3, 2017)

JohnW said:


> I understand how offensive it was to be driving along in the winter and seeing the PMS sign. It instantly triggered me and made me sad as I thought about my Parked Motorcycle Syndrome. In fact, I am now sad as I look at the snow falling and am reminded that the cure is still a couple of months away.


Baaa Haa Haaa.... I think you just cited an "Alternate Fact."


----------



## BMW Rider (Feb 4, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> More of an FYI, but I was at PA in Calgary (Hopewell Place location) this AM and one of the staff told me they were moving within the year. Their new place will be off off Country Hills and Deerfoot. Larger store, bigger warehouse. Apparently they outgrew the warehouse almost as soon as they were in there.
> 
> Jeeeze...I remember when they were on 32 Ave, down from PMS Hobby. That's how ancient I am.



That new location will be bad for me, much closer to home and easier to pop in to go shopping.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 4, 2017)

same for me...  crocodile tears...  just too close... can't resist...  have to buy more stuff!


----------

